# New Tang Community Tank (Pics!)



## Disabatino (Jun 22, 2013)

Thought I'd upload a couple photo's of my new Tanganyikan community tank!


































































Any comments, opinions or suggestions are welcome! 
Thanks!


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks good. They should look really nice when they get older. What type of cyps are those? And are those yellow calvus? I'm starting to learn about tangs.


----------



## Disabatino (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks! They're already acting like a community, really awesome to watch!
The cyps are of the Utinta variety. When fully mature the males will have a blue tinted head, body and fins, with the exception of the tail which is bright yellow...can't wait for their colour! They are not yellow Calvus, but actually the black Zambia type. They've got a deep black colour with yellow markings on their foreheads, they already look great!
I've had my share of tangs as well, so again I'm happy to give as much info as I can!


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

